# Newbie driver rating question



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

I've had 68 trips and only 43 ratings. I was 5 star until yesterday, now I see 3 four star ratings and 40 fives.
I keep my car super clean, and cold water for people. Low music, always nice. Had a good weekend, I guess some people just can't be pleased. 
Where are the missing ratings? 25 not rated rides.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Pax aren’t required to rate you.


----------



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Pax aren't required to rate you.


Ah! I thought I read they were, before they can request another trip. Maybe that's the delay. Small Town, a lot of first time riders.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Ratings matter not.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Kilowatt68 said:


> Ah! I thought I read they were, before they can request another trip. Maybe that's the delay. Small Town, a lot of first time riders.


No, they never have to rate. I've got 1200 trips and fewer then 600 rated trips (Uber).


----------



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Ratings matter not.


Guess I shouldn't fret about those 3 fours then. Just a little OCD about it right now.



BigRedDriver said:


> No, they never have to rate. I've got 1200 trips and fewer then 600 rated trips (Uber).


Thanks, man.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Kilowatt68 said:


> Guess I shouldn't fret about those 3 fours then. Just a little OCD about it right now.


Nah, that's fine. I started with quite a few myself. Come back when you get your first 1. That's the one that hurts the most, but really, just stay above 4.6 and all is cool.

Ratings don't pay for squat.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Be careful to not fall into the trap of caring about ratings too much. There is little you can do to change them and it sounds like you are doing everything you can. As BigRedDriver indicates, while it is pretty to have a high/perfect rating - you get paid the same whether it's high or low. So far as I know, passengers cannot select you based on a rating as rides are auto-assigned. The system is flawed to such a degree that the feedback is virtually worthless in terms of how to improve your ratings.


----------



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Nah, that's fine. I started with quite a few myself. Come back when you get your first 1. That's the one that hurts the most, but really, just stay above 4.6 and all is cool.
> 
> Ratings don't pay for squat.


It's probably the ones that make you wait, have stops and are hard to find that rate you less than 5. People, lol



welikecamping said:


> Be careful to not fall into the trap of caring about ratings too much. There is little you can do to change them and it sounds like you are doing everything you can. As BigRedDriver indicates, while it is pretty to have a high/perfect rating - you get paid the same whether it's high or low. So far as I know, passengers cannot select you based on a rating as rides are auto-assigned. The system is flawed to such a degree that the feedback is virtually worthless in terms of how to improve your ratings.


Thanks, man. I am adding a charging station for the back seat tomorrow, got some stuff on Amazon. I'm just trying to get more tips...all about the tips.


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

Kilowatt68 said:


> It's probably the ones that make you wait, have stops and are hard to find that rate you less than 5. People, lol


Yes exactly, and of course they should get less than 5* from you too.


----------



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

I've only rated two people less than, and I gave them 3's. I'd hate to one star someone and then get a tip or some such.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Kilowatt68 said:


> Guess I shouldn't fret about those 3 fours then. Just a little OCD about it right now.
> 
> 
> Thanks, man.


Wait till you get some 1's, pax do it for nothing.


----------



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Wait till you get some 1's, pax do it for nothing.


That's messed up! I have 3 fours and they bothered me.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Kilowatt68 said:


> That's messed up! I have 3 fours and they bothered me.


Just letting you know, the ones will come. Don't worry too much about ratings unless you are consistantly getting under 5.


----------



## bluetiger000 (Apr 29, 2019)

Don't worry about ratings. Just ensure you follow the community guidelines, drive safely and have your car clean and tidy. If you do that then you'll easily be in the pax top list of drivers they've had on the platform


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> Wait till you get some 1's, pax do it for nothing.


Most do.

My 1 was "legitimate" in the eyes of the pax.

Picked up a couple in a fancy gated community. 5 minutes in, i could hear their text message alerts going off. They asked to be dropped a minute or so later at a different address. 10 minutes later I get a message about being reported as intoxicated.

I can only assume they believed I was, because being dropped 4 or 5 miles away from their destination wouldn't help them.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Ratings will get you not One penny more.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Don't worry about the stupid ratings. Frankly, pay attention to the Pax's as they approach the vehicle and ask who they are before they get in. That applies even in a gated community.


----------



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Just letting you know, the ones will come. Don't worry too much about ratings unless you are consistantly getting under 5.


Thanks, I mostly get 5's, I'm not worried it just bothered me a little.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Kilowatt68 said:


> I keep my car super clean, and cold water for people. Low music, always nice. Had a good weekend, I guess some people just can't be pleased.


Some people want free rides, so they make up complaints to get a refund. That's why you shouldn't worry about ratings.

Worry about the fact Uber is taking up to 60% of your fare, while you're the one driving, filling the tank, maintaining the car, and trying to keep entitled paxholes from one-starring you because the free bottled water wasn't cold enough for their liking.

I don't care about my ratings. The Uber algorithm doesn't care about your ratings. You get good rides by being in the right place at the right time. As long as you treat people the way you want to be treated, you'll stay above 4.9 at all times.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Half of your rides won't rate you.

Only the last 500 ratings matter anyways.

In my market you won't get cut off unless you hit 4.6.......remember, you can't pay your bills with stars.

The algo does care about your rating though. It's clearly stated in one of the Uber patents which was posted here.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Kilowatt68 said:


> I've had 68 trips and only 43 ratings. I was 5 star until yesterday, now I see 3 four star ratings and 40 fives.
> I keep my car super clean, and cold water for people. Low music, always nice. Had a good weekend, I guess some people just can't be pleased.
> Where are the missing ratings? 25 not rated rides.


43 out of 68 ratings is good...avg is probably mid 50's%
Just have a clean car and only look at ratings maybe once a week


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Kilowatt68 said:


> I've had 68 trips and only 43 ratings. I was 5 star until yesterday, now I see 3 four star ratings and 40 fives.
> I keep my car super clean, and cold water for people. Low music, always nice. Had a good weekend, I guess some people just can't be pleased.
> Where are the missing ratings? 25 not rated rides.


This thread deserves a one star rating!


----------



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

mbd said:


> 43 out of 68 ratings is good...avg is probably mid 50's%
> Just have a clean car and only look at ratings maybe once a week


I'm 58 and 3 now...5 to 4 star respectively. I'm OCD and the new hasn't worn off yet so...I check them. I keep my car super clean, have cold water for pax, and I set up a charge station in the back seat.


RideshareUSA said:


> This thread deserves a one star rating!


Hilarious! I'm a fan of sarcasm so...I'm right there with you. Thx for keeping this sucky thread alive.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Ratings are soon to be shown for what Uber really thinks of them. Drivers with moderate acceptance rates. Drivers with slightly higher cancellation rates, will be classified at the lower scale even with a rating of 4.99. That’s what Uber Pro truly reveals.


----------

